# Cool Idea!



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

My sister saw this over on the dark side...








(Don't ask me what she was doing there?!?!?







)

Clickity-click-click...

MaeJae


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I clickied and did not get a piture.

Linda


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I like it. I might have to think about that one.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

gone campin said:


> I clickied and did not get a piture.
> 
> Linda


Sorry it did not work for you...it worked for Mark???









This is the web-site... *www.rvtwintrak.com*

Copy and paste it to your browser.

MaeJae


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You know...if I could just think up something like that...I wouldn't have to run into burning buildings while everyone else was running out.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> My sister saw this over on the dark side...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what IS the dark side?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats a good idea. Might have to be added to my mod list.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> So, what IS the dark side?


www.rv.net


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> My sister saw this over on the dark side...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat stuff, thanks for the link we may pick on up


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

campmg said:


> So, what IS the dark side?


www.rv.net
[/quote]

why is this side so dark??

Bob


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> My sister saw this over on the dark side...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what IS the dark side?
[/quote]

*It is to never be spoken of...*
(dang... I just spoke of it!







)

MaeJae


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> So, what IS the dark side?


www.rv.net
[/quote]

why is this side so dark??

Bob
[/quote]
Because there is a lack of goodness and light there!! Supposedly.....
Re the twintrak...I wonder if it would support my Add-a-Room and how much more trouble the 3 separate sections would make set up??
If I try it, I'll post a report.
david


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Wow!
$35 plus S&H for a plastic extrusion!

Dave


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Just think about it you could install a Twin trak then 2 more Twin trak"s then you would have 4 tracks.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Just think about it you could install a Twin trak then 2 more Twin trak"s then you would have 4 tracks.


And, so on... and so on... and so on...


----------

